# apartment service load calcs????



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

You bid the specs.. Unless that other electrician has every load I don't see how he could perfom a load calculation. Tell the customer if he's changing the specs to 1000 amps you'll be glad to bid that.


----------

